# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Modifier le dlai de session

## hedgehog

Bonjour,

Je souhaite modifier le dlai de session d'un serveur IIS, j'ai modifi le champs correspondant ("Dlai de connexion" dans les proprits du "Site Web") mais la modification ne semble pas prise en compte (mme aprs redmarrage).

Est-ce que je modifie bien la bonne valeur ?
Un redmarrage spcifique est-il ncessaire ?

Merci d'avance de votre rponse.  ::ccool::

----------


## joKED

Je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse de la bonne valeur.

Ton site est il fait en ASP.NET?

----------


## hedgehog

Merci pour ta rponse.

Effectivement, mon application est en ASP.NET.

----------


## joKED

Dans ce cas l, il faut aller dans la config ASP.NET de ton site.
Dans IIS, click droit sur ton site, proprits.
Onglet ASP.NET
Bouton Modifier la configuration
ce qui t'ouvre une fentre avec plusieurs onglets.
Onglet Gestion d'tat
Et hop, tu modifies le "Dlai d'expiration de session".

----------


## hedgehog

Je n'ai pas la possibilit de tester aujourd'hui mais le fais ds que possible.

Merci pour ton aide  ::ccool::

----------


## hedgehog

J'ai pu contrler la configuration de mon serveur IIS.
Le dlai d'expiration de la session est configur  20 minutes et pourtant, lorsque je laisse la page en attente et que je la manipule au bout de 10 minutes, le navigateur m'affiche le message suivant :



> La page est introuvable
> Il se peut que la page que vous recherchez ait t supprime, ait chang de nom ou soit momentanment indisponible.


Configuration du dlai de session IIS :



Ma configuration est-elle correcte ?

Merci  :;):

----------


## joKED

Oui, cette configuration est correcte et correspond bien au dlai de session.
Si ta page disparat d'IIS au bout d'un certain temps, le problme ne vient peut tre pas de l.

----------


## hedgehog

Aurais-tu une ide d'o cela pourrait-il venir ?

Merci.

----------

